# Battlefield 3: 10 Tipps und Ratschläge für mehr Spielspaß auf dem Schlachtfeld



## DH (10. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: 10 Tipps und Ratschläge für mehr Spielspaß auf dem Schlachtfeld* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: 10 Tipps und Ratschläge für mehr Spielspaß auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## Faenwulf (10. November 2011)

Danke für die Tips aber Punkt 10 ist schlicht ein Gag oder? Man kann in BF3 keine eigenen Squads erstellen, benennen und geschweige denn ein beliebiges joinen. Das Squad System ist schlicht für den Popo wenn ich das so sagen darf.


----------



## Khaos (10. November 2011)

Zu Punkt 1 kann ich sagen:
Es reicht, wenn ein (in Zahlen: 1) Recon mit dem MAV in der Luft ist. Ich hab damit letztens in 3 Matches von null an den 50er-Award (+ Dog Tag ^^) geholt. 

Man kann mit dem MAV die ganze Zeit in der Luft bleiben und permanent Gegner markieren, wenn man nebenbei darauf achtet, feindliche MAV sofort aufzuspüren und abzuschießen. Ausserdem lassen sich mit dem MAV auch feindliche Spawn Beacons ausschalten. 

Ich hab damit in den besagten Runden nicht einen "echten" Kill gemacht. Bin aber auch nicht gestorben und wurde dennoch MVP. 
Gerade auf Rush macht das extrem Sinn. Punkte hagelts relativ wenig pro einzelnem Kill (10 Punkte pro Spot mit Kill, 10 oder 20 Punkte für´s ausschalten feindlicher Hardware), aber in der Masse kann da hart was bei rumkommen.


----------



## prophecy2k (10. November 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips aber Punkt 10 ist schlicht ein Gag oder? Man kann in BF3 keine eigenen Squads erstellen, benennen und geschweige denn ein beliebiges joinen. Das Squad System ist schlicht für den Popo wenn ich das so sagen darf.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Man kann aus den ausgewählen Squads austreten und in ein selbstgewähltes gehen. Bei vollen Servern ist das natürlich schwierig, da die meisten Squads voll sind und man nicht so einfach mit Kumpels in ein eigenes kann.
Verbesserungswürdig ist das Squad-System aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Ash2X (10. November 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips aber Punkt 10 ist schlicht ein Gag oder? Man kann in BF3 keine eigenen Squads erstellen, benennen und geschweige denn ein beliebiges joinen. Das Squad System ist schlicht für den Popo wenn ich das so sagen darf.


 
In der Konsolenfassung kann man mit Squads suchen,andere Joinen,etc...alles kein Problem.Auf dem PC müsste es sich dadurch lösen lassen das man sich ein gemeinsames leeres oder fast leeres Squad sucht und die Leute nachzieht - irgendwann wechselt jeder den Server.


----------



## dangee (10. November 2011)

11. Ausschalten der Taschenlkampe via "T"-Taste!! Vorallem in der eigenen Base wichtig, damit sich die Kollegen noch orientieren können


----------



## SupaGrowby (10. November 2011)

Dem 1. Punkt kann ich nur zustimmen. Spotten, spotten,spotten. Besonders als Sniper da man so über eine größere Distanz spotten kann.


----------



## Faenwulf (10. November 2011)

prophecy2k schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Man kann aus den ausgewählen Squads austreten und in ein selbstgewähltes gehen. Bei vollen Servern ist das natürlich schwierig, da die meisten Squads voll sind und man nicht so einfach mit Kumpels in ein eigenes kann.
> Verbesserungswürdig ist das Squad-System aber auf jeden Fall.


 
Hmm und wie soll das funktionieren? Ich gehe aus dem Squad, klicke ein *anderes* Squad (welches nicht voll ist) an und drücke den Button *Finde ein Squad* dann wirft der mich (egal welches ich vorher angeklickt habe) wieder in das vorherige.


----------



## Faenwulf (10. November 2011)

Ash2X schrieb:


> In der Konsolenfassung kann man mit Squads suchen,andere Joinen,etc...alles kein Problem.Auf dem PC müsste es sich dadurch lösen lassen das man sich ein gemeinsames leeres oder fast leeres Squad sucht und die Leute nachzieht - irgendwann wechselt jeder den Server.


 
Ein simples Squad System wie in BF2142 wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## DrProof (10. November 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
Ach herrlich gelacht über die Tipps wieder.. 
Ich guck mit dem Taclight auf den Boden wenn ich in der eigenen Base bin... auf "T" liegt Teamchat


----------



## havoc09 (10. November 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Hmm und wie soll das funktionieren? Ich gehe aus dem Squad, klicke ein *anderes* Squad (welches nicht voll ist) an und drücke den Button *Finde ein Squad* dann wirft der mich (egal welches ich vorher angeklickt habe) wieder in das vorherige.


 
Ist mir auch erst gestern aufgefallen, aber wenn man ein Squad anklickt, erscheint ziemlich weit unten ein neuer Button mit "Beitreten"!
(wenns nicht schon voll ist)

Hab mir bisher auch immer gedacht "..was für ein Sch...", bis ich diesen unscheinbaren Button entdeckt hab!
Wissen glaub ich auch nur die wenigsten....


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. November 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Hmm und wie soll das funktionieren? Ich gehe aus dem Squad, klicke ein *anderes* Squad (welches nicht voll ist) an und drücke den Button *Finde ein Squad* dann wirft der mich (egal welches ich vorher angeklickt habe) wieder in das vorherige.



 Wenn du im entsprechenden Bildschirm ein Squad markiert hast, das Platz bietet, erscheint unter "Finde ein Squad" ein kleiner unscheinbarer Button zum Beitreten.

Edit: havoc09 war schneller


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Dem 1. Punkt kann ich nur zustimmen. Spotten, spotten,spotten. Besonders als Sniper da man so über eine größere Distanz spotten kann.


 

Mal ne Frage: Kann es sein dass man die Spotten-Taste im Menü nicht neu belegen kann?


----------



## BKA4Free (10. November 2011)

Das squad system in BF3 ist so was von schlecht-obwohl schlecht kann mans nicht nennen ausser man kannte BC2 oder BF2 weil da wars einfach nur Genial!! und jetzt??ALso was da bei den jungs abgeht is mir echt schleierhaft...AUch die unterstützungs Boni sind alle fürn Arsch mehr oder weniger , 10 oder 20 Points für Hilfebonis is nicht grad motivierend-sprich jeder geht sein eigenen WEg, da machst du mehr Punkte!!wie oft wird man Flankiert weil das squad nur in eine richtung schaut sprich zum TANGO und alle sich un den kill streiten


----------



## n0rdi (10. November 2011)

mal ehrlich 
Einatmen Ausatmen ...
ich frage mich manchmal wer zum PC Games Leserkreis gehört !


----------



## Khaos (10. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> AUch die unterstützungs Boni sind alle fürn Arsch mehr oder weniger , 10 oder 20 Points für Hilfebonis is nicht grad motivierend


 
Die Unterstützungs-Boni sind super so, wie sie sind. 

Wenn man Ammo in eine Gruppe Mitspieler wirft, können das gut ein paar hundert Punkte werden. 
Das gleiche mit Medipacks. 
Ein Revive 100 Punkte - das ist das gleiche wie für ein Kill. Und ja, imho beides gleichwertig. 
Für alle Aktionen noch mal 10 bis 20 Punkte geschenkt, wenn´s eine Squad-Aktion war. 

Auch die Spot-Boni sind in Ordnung. Wie gesagt: Mit MAV z.B. kann man nur durch´s Spotten MVP werden. 

Dazu kommt, dass es ja noch die Ribbons gibt, sind pro Stück also noch mal 200 Punkte geschenkt. 
Leg also eine Kiste Muni hin, kassiere 7 mal Resupply sind das allein 70 Punkte + Ribbon = 270 Punkte. Für Kisten hinlegen. Das reicht so wie´s ist völlig aus.


----------



## Yojinj (10. November 2011)

6. Verwendet Raketenwerfer und Granatwerfer

Bitte nicht?!
Auf manchen Karten ohne groß Fahrzeuge wird es schon zu sehr ausgenutzt. Ich nenne BF3 schon stellenweise RPGfield 3. Wer Bad Company 2 gespielt hat weiß was für ein Terror die Carl Gustav sein konnte, doch im Vergleich was da momentan abgeht mit den RPG's und SMAW's ist Katastrophal. Wäre nun die Auswahl der Pioneer Gewehre grottig würde ich es noch nachvollziehen können, aber eine SCAR-H oder sogar die Klassenübergreifenden Waffen sind sehr gute Waffen. Man sollte sie halt aber auch einsetzen können, wieso aber wenn man einfach RPG's spammen kann? Ob auf Distanz oder wenn man um die Ecke kommt, egal in welchen Situationen. Es hagelt RPG's.


----------



## BKA4Free (10. November 2011)

Gelöscht wegen Beleidigungen und sinnlosem Geflame.


----------



## yRG7oned (10. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Das squad system in BF3 ist so was von schlecht-obwohl schlecht kann mans nicht nennen ausser man kannte BC2 oder BF2 weil da wars einfach nur Genial!! und jetzt??ALso was da bei den jungs abgeht is mir echt schleierhaft...AUch die unterstützungs Boni sind alle fürn Arsch mehr oder weniger , 10 oder 20 Points für Hilfebonis is nicht grad motivierend-sprich jeder geht sein eigenen WEg, da machst du mehr Punkte!!wie oft wird man Flankiert weil das squad nur in eine richtung schaut sprich zum TANGO und alle sich un den kill streiten



Also du bekommst Assist Punkte, je nach dem wieviel Schaden du gemacht hast. Ein Spieler hat 100 Leben du machst 99 Schaden auf ihn und dann noch makieren und dann unterdrückungs feuer, kann gerne mal so über 150 Punkte geben, mehr als nen Kill.

Wenn du nur 10 oder 20 Punkte bekommst für nen Assist, empfehle ich dir besser zu Zielen. 
Aim for the Head or ur Dead.


----------



## yRG7oned (10. November 2011)

Genauso würde ich versuchen meinen Standpunkt klar zu machen, damit ist man über jedem zweifel erhaben ... NOT


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. November 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig das man die Steuerungs-Empfindlichkeitsstufe bei Jets und Helikoptern nicht ändern kann wie in BF2 beispielsweise?
Oder hab ich nur was übersehen?


----------



## Rongofrock (10. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Halloo PC games-ich hab grad festgestellt das ich nicht antworten kann??wegen angeblicher Beleidigungen??also wenn dann wetter ich mal gegen eure TEst verarsche in eurem WERBE PORTAL hier -hab aber noch nie irgendeinen User hier beleidigt ,eher umgekehrt. Mein POst´s sollen provozieren da es hier viel zu viele mitschwimmer gibt, und wenn ich dann gegen so verbecher Kartelle wie EA oder UBISOFT ballere is klar das dann auch mal wörter wie vollpfosten und Affenbande fallen-aber da hab ich hier schon ganz andere flamewars verfolgt.
> Aber bei den ganzen Kinder Redakteuren oder Praktikanten -keine ahnung- kann sich da schon mal einer auf den schlips getretten fühlen so als FANBOY denk ich mal , wenn ich was gegen sein DIABLO3 oder COD was sag.
> Naja falls ich hier jemanden Beleidigt haben sollte entschuldige ich mich hiermit-bei den redakteuren die hier so manchen Müll posten kann und will ich mich nicht entschuldigen weil ihr mit euren beiträgen meine Intelegenz und die der anderen beleidigt-da kann ich net anderst. DANKE


 
Intelegenz ist genau DEIN Stichwort (Intelligenz wäre das korrekte intelligente Wort gewesen)
Und Deinen Vervollgungswahn kannst du dir sonstwohin stecken. Nur weil du deine Festplatte voller Raubkopien von Spielen, Filmen und Bildern hast must du diich BKA4free nennen. Normalerweise deutet das auf deinen "Migrationshintegrund" hin.
In anderen Kulturen wird es halt nicht so ernst genommen mit den Kopien, gelle. Deswegen brummt die Wirtschaft ja so und die können sich solche vermutlich Hartz4 Empfänger auch nicht leisten.
Bau Dir doch deinen eigenen Kosmos wo Du der Held bist. Ist ganz einfach! Dann hört dir auch jemand zu.


----------



## X3niC (10. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Gelöscht wegen Beleidigungen und sinnlosem Geflame.


 Danke habe herzlich gelacht


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Danke habe herzlich gelacht


 

Ich ja auch, aber stehen lassen geht dann doch nicht.


----------



## Rongofrock (10. November 2011)

An alle die hier über BF3 meckern: Bitte einmal MW3 spielen und LAUT LACHEN


----------



## patalak (10. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das man die Steuerungs-Empfindlichkeitsstufe bei Jets und Helikoptern nicht ändern kann wie in BF2 beispielsweise?
> Oder hab ich nur was übersehen?


 
nein hast nicht
das gibts wirklich nicht !???
deswegen sind die jets auch so schlecht zum steuern 
habs im ea forum schon geschrieben wei auch viele andere
genau so wie die hupe beim jeep
und das wechseln der sicht so das man nicht das cockpit sieht


----------



## Stonemender (10. November 2011)

Häuser einstürzen lassen? Also nicht in meinem BF3. Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten in dem Spiel enttäuschend. Klar kann man hier und da mal ne Fassade ankratzen, aber "Häuser" zum Einsturz bringen kann man auf den Karten auf denen ich spiele nicht.

Ansonsten finde ich auch, dass man die Raktenwerfer derzeit etwas zu inflationär einsetzt.


----------



## Commandr (10. November 2011)

Wie ich diese als Pro-Tipp getarnten "Use-common-sense"-guides doch verabscheue...


----------



## maikblack2011 (10. November 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Häuser einstürzen lassen? Also nicht in meinem BF3. Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten in dem Spiel enttäuschend. Klar kann man hier und da mal ne Fassade ankratzen, aber "Häuser" zum Einsturz bringen kann man auf den Karten auf denen ich spiele nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich auch, dass man die Raktenwerfer derzeit etwas zu inflationär einsetzt.


 
komisch.hab schon einige kills gemacht wenn leute in nem haus waren und ich das haus zum einsturz gebracht hab.


----------



## Famer555 (10. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> nein hast nicht
> das gibts wirklich nicht !???
> deswegen sind die jets auch so schlecht zum steuern
> habs im ea forum schon geschrieben wei auch viele andere
> ...


 

Wieso der Empfindlichkeitsregeler für Fahrzeuge befindet sich in dem gleichen Option Abschnitt wie für die Soldatensteurerung?
Bin gerade nicht zu Hause, kann deswegen nicht nachgucken...
Mir hats beim Heli geholfen, zum Jet kann ich noch nichts sagen, bin ich noch nicht geflogen...


----------



## Skaty12 (10. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> nein hast nicht
> das gibts wirklich nicht !???
> deswegen sind die jets auch so schlecht zum steuern
> habs im ea forum schon geschrieben wei auch viele andere
> ...


 Das mit dem Cockpit hat mit der Servereinstellung zu tun. Ich Hardcore kann man die Sicht nicht ändern, in "Softcore" geht das meistens.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. November 2011)

Famer555 schrieb:


> Wieso der Empfindlichkeitsregeler für Fahrzeuge befindet sich in dem gleichen Option Abschnitt wie für die Soldatensteurerung?
> Bin gerade nicht zu Hause, kann deswegen nicht nachgucken...
> Mir hats beim Heli geholfen, zum Jet kann ich noch nichts sagen, bin ich noch nicht geflogen...




Ja, wie du selber sagst für den Soldaten. Aber ich will ja nicht dieselben Einstellungen für Jet und heil sowie Jeep. Das sollte dice mal ändern.




Stonemender schrieb:


> Häuser einstürzen lassen? Also nicht in meinem BF3. Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten in dem Spiel enttäuschend. Klar kann man hier und da mal ne Fassade ankratzen, aber "Häuser" zum Einsturz bringen kann man auf den Karten auf denen ich spiele nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich auch, dass man die Raktenwerfer derzeit etwas zu inflationär einsetzt.


 

Natürlich geht das. Aber nicht mit einem Schuss.


----------



## Famer555 (10. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ja, wie du selber sagst für den Soldaten. Aber ich will ja nicht dieselben Einstellungen für Jet und heil sowie Jeep. Das sollte dice mal ändern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nein darunter ist ein 2 Regler guck ma genau hin!


----------



## AWYN (10. November 2011)

Der wichtigste Punkt fehlt einfach mal!... Ich spiele den Recon so wie es gedacht ist und benutze oft die Drohne um Freunden zu helfen. Wenn ich dann sehe wie gespottete Gegner und Mates nebeneinander stehen und nichts passiert. Das ganze Prinzip des Spottens wird überhaupt nicht angenommen, weil die meisten den Grund nicht nachvollziehen können. Deswegen bitte noch um einen Punkt ergänzen:

USE THE FUCKING MAP, ALWAYS!!!


----------



## CabinetRED (10. November 2011)

Beeindruckender Artikel. Der Verfasser kennt sich wirklich sehr gut aus mit diesem Spiel. Sicherlich hat das zusammenschreiben von all diesen unbekannten Fakten sehr lange gedauert. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn für Artikel dieses Kalibers irgendwann noch ein eigener Preis erfunden wirde. Hut ab!


----------



## bettenlager (10. November 2011)

Mein Tipp lautet auf Metro alle Rakten einfach Richtung Treppen schießen!!!


----------



## Alexey1978 (10. November 2011)

Rongofrock schrieb:


> Intelegenz ist genau DEIN Stichwort (Intelligenz wäre das korrekte intelligente Wort gewesen)
> Und Deinen Vervollgungswahn kannst du dir sonstwohin stecken. Nur weil du deine Festplatte voller Raubkopien von Spielen, Filmen und Bildern hast must du diich BKA4free nennen. Normalerweise deutet das auf deinen "Migrationshintegrund" hin.
> In anderen Kulturen wird es halt nicht so ernst genommen mit den Kopien, gelle. Deswegen brummt die Wirtschaft ja so und die können sich solche vermutlich Hartz4 Empfänger auch nicht leisten.
> Bau Dir doch deinen eigenen Kosmos wo Du der Held bist. Ist ganz einfach! Dann hört dir auch jemand zu.


 
*räusper*

Schon mal das Sprichwort gehört: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeißen."? 

Du kritisierst BKA4free für seine Rechtschreibfehler aber haust selber ein paar dicke Fehler raus. Versteh mich nicht falsch ich bin auch kein Freund dieses Benutzers, da ich die meisten seiner Beiträge für eher unangebracht halte. Das Du aber so ausgiebig über seine Rechtschreibung meckerst und dann selbst keinen fehlerfreien Beitrag hinbekommst finde ich lustig. 

Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich keine Fehler mache. Aber ich versuche sie wo ich kann zu vermeiden. Meist gelingt mir das unter anderem, weil ich mir meine Beiträge *immer* vor dem Posten mit der "Vorschau"-Funktion noch mal genau ansehe. Dazu kann ich Dir nur raten für die Zukunft. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich dann evtl. etwas weniger zu grinsen habe.


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

AWYN schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Punkt fehlt einfach mal!... Ich spiele den Recon so wie es gedacht ist und benutze oft die Drohne um Freunden zu helfen. Wenn ich dann sehe wie gespottete Gegner und Mates nebeneinander stehen und nichts passiert. Das ganze Prinzip des Spottens wird überhaupt nicht angenommen, weil die meisten den Grund nicht nachvollziehen können. Deswegen bitte noch um einen Punkt ergänzen:
> 
> USE THE FUCKING MAP, ALWAYS!!!


 

das gleiche bei der comrose,,was haben alle geschrien als es hieß,die kommt nich.nun is sie da und keine sau nutzt sie bzw hört drauf^^


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Mein Tipp lautet auf Metro alle Rakten einfach Richtung Treppen schießen!!!


 
ich finde,raketenwerfer sollten auf der map generell verboten werden.das is doch kein spielen mehr.dieses gespamme


----------



## NormalGamer (10. November 2011)

Meine Meinung dazu:



> 10. Spielt immer in einem vollen Squad



Was bringt einem das, wenn man sich nicht mit diesen abgesprochen hat, 
da kann man auch alleine spielen und ist genauso gut dran.



> 9. Erfüllt die Aufgaben eurer Klasse



Selbstverständlich



> 8. Achtet nicht auf eure Kill/Death-Ratio



Man sollte immer auf die K/D achten



> 7. Probiert Jets und Helikopter aus



Selbstverständlich



> 6. Verwendet Raketenwerfer und Granatwerfer



Ich sag nur boblike



> 5. Lernt die Karten kennen und entwickelt Strategien



Selbstverständlich



> 4. Versucht Ungewöhnliches



Tut das nicht jeder; das gehört doch schon zu 5 man sollte alle möglichen Strategien auf einer map wissen



> 3. Passt eure Klasse der Situation an



Quatsch, nimm das womit man am meisten Spaß hat und das ist das womit man am besten ist 



> 2. Erfüllt die Team-Ziele



Selbstverständlich



> 1. Markiert eure Feinde



Wenn das mal was schneller funktionieren würde.


Also wenn man ESL spielt oder spielen will, sollte einem alles klar sein
was man zu tun hat, (strategien, tricks u. kniffe) sonst würde man schlichtweg immer verlieren.


----------



## Restless27 (10. November 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Hmm und wie soll das funktionieren? Ich gehe aus dem Squad, klicke ein *anderes* Squad (welches nicht voll ist) an und drücke den Button *Finde ein Squad* dann wirft der mich (egal welches ich vorher angeklickt habe) wieder in das vorherige.


 
Naja das geht indem du dann nicht "Finde ein Squad" drückst sondern "Beitreten". Nicht das "Beitreten" rechts sondern links unter der Squad Leiste müßte auch noch ein "Beitreten stehn. Ist leider wirklich etwas umständlich und verbesserungswürdig aber im moment leider nicht zu ändern...


----------



## Ash2X (10. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Die Unterstützungs-Boni sind super so, wie sie sind.
> 
> Wenn man Ammo in eine Gruppe Mitspieler wirft, können das gut ein paar hundert Punkte werden.
> Das gleiche mit Medipacks.
> ...


Plus Ziele einnehmen:  
200 fürs neutralisieren der Fallge, 
250 fürs einnehmen, 
100 Bombe legen, 
500 Punkt zerstören
50 für Sperrfeuer
...also ich mache kaum Kills, bin aber oben immer mit dabei


----------



## NinjaWursti (10. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> das gleiche bei der comrose,,was haben alle geschrien als es hieß,die kommt nich.nun is sie da und keine sau nutzt sie bzw hört drauf^^


 Ich muss sagen, sie wurde auch scheisse umgesetzt. Mir ist es einfach zu mühsam damit. Wenn du BF 2 / 2142 gespielt hast, weisst du was ich meine.
Sie kommt erst nach etwa 1-2Sek gedrückhalten von Q anstatt sofort, auswählen der verschiedenen Dinge ist mühsam und schwammig, man muss eine ziemliche Distanz mit der Maus fahren um sie zu erwischen. Optionen sind ungeschickt gewählt (kein Get out wenn ich im Fahrzeug bin, stattdessen immer nur get in?) Kein nach ammo oder medic rufen auswählbar. Die kann man nur machen wenn man einen der beiden direkt ansieht (dafür muss man erst mal einen finden...) Viel besser wäre es wenn man an der Front stehen kann, mal schnell nem Medic ruft ohne vom Feind wegzusehen und der einen von hinten heilen kann. Alles was so passiert: Ich werd beschossen, autsch, umdrehen, wo ist dieser scheiss Medic!? Finde ihn vlt, aber schaff es fast nicht ihn zu rufen weil er rumrennt wie blöd oder er hört einfach nicht hin.
Ein Get out oder get in war auch besser direkt unten in der Rose, ist viel präziser zu erwischen.

Anyway, in BF2/2142 war sie VIEL besser umgesetzt. Ich hab kein BC gespielt, kA wie sie dort war.


----------



## Kupferrohr (10. November 2011)

"6. Verwendet Raketenwerfer und Granatwerfer
In vielen Ego-Shootern gelten Raketenwerfer und Co. als Noob-Waffe. In Battlefield 3 gibt es allerdings gute Nutzen für die Tubes. So könnt ihr damit natürlich Vehikel ausschalten oder dank der Zerstörung sogar gesamte Häuser zum Einsturz bringen. Auf diese Weise könnt ihr eurem Team einen wichtigen Dienst leisten."

oder ballert mit der rpg auf einzelne infanteristen! sehr spaßig! HAHA 
-.-'


----------



## ElGeuso (10. November 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Das Du aber so ausgiebig über seine Rechtschreibung meckerst und dann selbst keinen fehlerfreien Beitrag hinbekommst finde ich lustig.



Dass schreibt man mit 2 s.


----------



## Famer555 (10. November 2011)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, sie wurde auch scheisse umgesetzt. Mir ist es einfach zu mühsam damit. Wenn du BF 2 / 2142 gespielt hast, weisst du was ich meine.
> Sie kommt erst nach etwa 1-2Sek gedrückhalten von Q anstatt sofort, auswählen der verschiedenen Dinge ist mühsam und schwammig, man muss eine ziemliche Distanz mit der Maus fahren um sie zu erwischen. Optionen sind ungeschickt gewählt (kein Get out wenn ich im Fahrzeug bin, stattdessen immer nur get in?) Kein nach ammo oder medic rufen auswählbar. Die kann man nur machen wenn man einen der beiden direkt ansieht (dafür muss man erst mal einen finden...) Viel besser wäre es wenn man an der Front stehen kann, mal schnell nem Medic ruft ohne vom Feind wegzusehen und der einen von hinten heilen kann. Alles was so passiert: Ich werd beschossen, autsch, umdrehen, wo ist dieser scheiss Medic!? Finde ihn vlt, aber schaff es fast nicht ihn zu rufen weil er rumrennt wie blöd oder er hört einfach nicht hin.
> Ein Get out oder get in war auch besser direkt unten in der Rose, ist viel präziser zu erwischen.
> 
> Anyway, in BF2/2142 war sie VIEL besser umgesetzt. Ich hab kein BC gespielt, kA wie sie dort war.


 

Auf jeden, ganz deiner Meinung! Die CR benutzt keiner, weil sie wirklich schlecht umgesetzt ist...viel zu umständlich und wie mein
Vorredner bereits erwähnte "viel zu schwammig" Das müssen die unbedingt verbessern! Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag für die CR...wie wärs mit "ich brauche Munition" und " Ich brauche Heilung" oder sowas in der Art.

Außerdem hätte ich gerne einen Trainingsmodus für Fahrzeuge und besonders die Flugzeuge! Wie soll ich meine Tastenbelegung einstellen, wenn ich alle 2 Minuten vom Server fliege, weil ich nicht aktiv am Geschehen teilnehme und die anderen Mitspieler sich zurecht beschweren.
Und wenn man dann unzählige Server belästigt hat mit seinen Tastatureinstellungen und dann gerade 10 Sekunden in der Luft ist um es auszuprobieren...bums... ist man von einem Rang99999 Spieler schon wieder abgeknallt. Das macht Laune sag ich Euch... aber nichts desto Trotz ein geiles Spiel... Nice Dice...


----------



## Brokensword (10. November 2011)

das mit dem Trainingslevel wurde schon vorgeschlagen, such mal im Battlelog Forum und gib dort ein like ab.
Die CR Funktion nervt gewaltig, denn wenn man zielt und ein Gegner markieren will, aber zu lange draufbleibt, hört man auf zu zielen, weil CR aufpopt. Währ mir lieber, wenn die eine extra Taste dafür machen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (10. November 2011)

gute tipps, leider hält sich keiner dran


----------



## madmax70 (10. November 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## shotgunfredi (11. November 2011)

sei ein Supporter,..mit jeder Klasse


----------



## lolxd999 (13. November 2011)

Famer555 schrieb:


> Auf jeden, ganz deiner Meinung! Die CR benutzt keiner, weil sie wirklich schlecht umgesetzt ist...viel zu umständlich und wie mein
> Vorredner bereits erwähnte "viel zu schwammig" Das müssen die unbedingt verbessern! Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag für die CR...wie wärs mit "ich brauche Munition" und " Ich brauche Heilung" oder sowas in der Art.
> 
> Außerdem hätte ich gerne einen Trainingsmodus für Fahrzeuge und besonders die Flugzeuge! Wie soll ich meine Tastenbelegung einstellen, wenn ich alle 2 Minuten vom Server fliege, weil ich nicht aktiv am Geschehen teilnehme und die anderen Mitspieler sich zurecht beschweren.
> Und wenn man dann unzählige Server belästigt hat mit seinen Tastatureinstellungen und dann gerade 10 Sekunden in der Luft ist um es auszuprobieren...bums... ist man von einem Rang99999 Spieler schon wieder abgeknallt. Das macht Laune sag ich Euch... aber nichts desto Trotz ein geiles Spiel... Nice Dice...


 

Such mal im Battlelog nach jet oder jet trainig ... es gibt einige leere Server die nur Jet Maps haben ...wenn du da mit nem Freund drauf joinst , kann man alle Tasten anpassen und prima Dogfight/Steuerung der Dinger üben.


----------



## Logeon (18. Dezember 2011)

eure Tipps wären ja super cool nur wie schon erwähnt es hält sich KEINEr daran ich Probier es immer wieder zu Punkten mit Fahne holen zu halten und nicht jeden aber auch jeden um zu nieten kein Chance  85% der Gamer warten ja nur darf das so einr ( kommt wie ich den man dann in Sek Tackt von Hinten abknallen kann ) auch geil sind die du kommst um die Ecken er schiesst bevor du in Überhaut  sehen kannst      zum Thema mörser  ist zu sagen absolut nervig die teile die finde überhabt nicht witzig  und kommen noch die Flaschen mit mit den RGP oder wich sage die ( Super NOBS )die kommen zu Zeit überhand in B3 und da es Leider eben nicht Klappt mit der sanften Methode wird Leider jeder den ich Sehe über den Haufen geblasen  wäre aber super man müsste NICHT


----------



## Touristenjaeger (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch alles Standard BF Gameplay. Aber man kann das echt nur durchziehen, wenn das eigene Squad aus Freunden besteht mit denen man im TS unterwegs ist. Im Spiel selber, wenn man ohne Freunde einfach so auf einen Server spielt ist es teilweise echt so das man die Affen hat die nicht in Squads gegen oder wenn sie in Squads sind, dann kümmern sie sich nicht um die Befehle sondern laufen eh wieder da hin wo sie wollen.


----------



## Touristenjaeger (18. Januar 2012)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips aber Punkt 10 ist schlicht ein Gag oder? Man kann in BF3 keine eigenen Squads erstellen, benennen und geschweige denn ein beliebiges joinen. Das Squad System ist schlicht für den Popo wenn ich das so sagen darf.


Also das Squad-System finde ich sehr gelungen, weil mein sich nicht mit erstellen und so beschäftigen muss, man joint einfach nur ein Squad und fertig. Gut das mit dem joinen geht nur, wenn die im Squad dieses nicht geschlossen haben um für sich zu sein (der Sinn dieser Funktion hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschlossen) .
Nur das man für den Squad-wechsel vorher erst mal das alte Squad verlassen muss ist ein wenig unnötig.

Es wäre zwar witzig den Squads eigene Namen zu geben, aber das ist nicht unbedingt nötig. 


Die Art befehle zu erteilen ist auch super, weil man einfach nur auf den Punkt zielt und Q drückt und schon steht der Befehl.
Was mir wirklich bei den Squads fehlt wäre eine Funktion um Leader abzuwählen, meistens geben die Typen keine Befehle, dann könnte man die Typen ihres Kommandos entheben wäre vielleicht via "Kick vote" schön umzusetzen

Dann Fehlt mir als Squad-Leader eine Anzeige wie viele andere Squads auf einen Punkt den Befehl gesetzt haben (oder ich habe es noch nicht bemerkt das es eine solche Anzeige gibt) oder generell eine Anzeige welche Punkte von Squads mit Befehlen versehen sind, damit ich meine Befehle entsprechend danach ausrichten kann und nicht alle Squads auf einen Punkt stürmen. Alternativ wäre der Commander wieder eine sehr schöne Rolle im Spiel, wenn man den SQ-Leadern sonst keine Anzeige zur Verfügung stellt.

Bei den 64 Mann Servern fehlt noch das Squad INDIA, immerhin sind es 32 Mann pro Seite und bei maximal 7 Squads können nur 28 Spieler versorgt werden. Da hier und da dann auch mal einer ein Squad abschließt wären vielleicht JULIETT und KILO auch nicht verkehrt als Buffer (Sorry, wegen der Namen, aber Nato-Alphabet ist nun mal Nato-Alphabet)


Soviel zu den Squads:
Spielspaßtipp 11: Wenn man seinen Arsch schon in einem Squad hat sollte man schon Squad-Specializations auswählen und dann am besten so das man ein breites Spektrum an Specializations im Squad hat. Immer wieder sehe ich Typen die nur Personenbezogene Specializations drin haben aber vom Rang her schon längst Squad-Specializations haben sollten.


----------



## Kwengie (24. Februar 2012)

Touristenjaeger schrieb:


> Also das Squad-System finde ich sehr gelungen,...


 
ich bin mit der Entwicklung nicht zufrieden und mir sind die Squads definitiv zu klein.
Warum werde ich immer rausgeschmissen, wenn sich dieses während des Spielens auflöst und als Squadleader fehlt mir die entsprechende ComRose aus Battlefield 2. Auch sehe ich nicht, welche Fähigkeit ich in dieses einbringe, damit ich dieses optimal unterstützen kann
Und es ist halt schei*e, wenn ein Squad nur aus zwei Leuten besteht und dieses ist zu.

Es ist zur Unsitte geworden, mit Raketenwerferns seit Bad Company 2 auf entsprechend kleinen Ghetto-Maps wie Grand Basar die Rübe vollzupusten. Auf den etwas größeren Maps wird diese Waffe komischerweise nicht gegen Infanterie eingesetzt, schon merkwürdig.

Außerdem verstehe ich es auch nicht so recht, da die Leute immer in vorderster Front gespawnen und die eingenommenen Flaggen eher ein Nischendasein fristen. Ich habe es häufig auf z. B. Grand Basar erlebt, daß genau diese vernachlässigten Flaggen eingenommen werden, obwohl man auch schnell an der Front wäre.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (28. Juli 2012)

Versucht Ungewöhnliches
c4 an buggy, auf nen vollen amtrac zufahren, rausspringen, aktivieren boom x00 punke und ne riesen  menge spaß 

Ich spiel eigentlich nur wake island und weiß dementsprechend auch nicht warum manche rpgs gegen infanterie als noobig bezeichen , da diese nur gegen verschanzte, hinter deckung stehende,  oder Infanterie die sich von dir ausgesehn "unten" befindet effektiv ist und dann auch nur auf mittleren bzw kurzen entfernungen weil die rpgs einfach extrem langsam fliegen einer der größten schwächen meiner meinung nach in bf3

und zum thema squad system
ich finds net wirklich gelungen.  ComRose  hätten sie sich sparen können. VOIP das wär was gewesen!


----------



## painkiller24 (1. Oktober 2012)

Tipp Nr. 11

Try not to die.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> Versucht Ungewöhnliches
> c4 an buggy, auf nen vollen amtrac zufahren, rausspringen, aktivieren boom x00 punke und ne riesen  menge spaß
> 
> Ich spiel eigentlich nur wake island und weiß dementsprechend auch nicht warum manche rpgs gegen infanterie als noobig bezeichen , da diese nur gegen verschanzte, hinter deckung stehende,  oder Infanterie die sich von dir ausgesehn "unten" befindet effektiv ist und dann auch nur auf mittleren bzw kurzen entfernungen weil die rpgs einfach extrem langsam fliegen einer der größten schwächen meiner meinung nach in bf3
> ...


 
Das Dschihad-Taxi ist was für absolute Noobs. Sorry. Und RPG gegen Infantrie auch. Genauso noobig und ein No go ist das nervige Bunnyhopping.

Wenn kämpft man real. RPG und Javelin gegen Fahrzeuge/Flugzeuge/Helis und gegen die Infantrie gibt es die klassischen Waffen von Pistole über Schrotflinten, MP, Handgranaten bis hin zu MGs.


----------



## Sylabeth (4. Dezember 2012)

Regel Nr. 10:

Glaube es gibt Leute die bis heute nicht mal die Q Taste gefunden haben


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2012)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Regel Nr. 10:
> 
> Glaube es gibt Leute die bis heute nicht mal die Q Taste gefunden haben



Da fehlt halt der I*Q*


----------



## chabojackson (21. März 2013)

*game for fun*

oh mein gott es ist ein SPIEL!!! heult mal nicht immer so rum und mietet euch halt ein ÜBERPRO-server!


----------



## Kwengie (21. März 2013)

chabojackson schrieb:


> oh mein gott es ist ein SPIEL!!! heult mal nicht immer so rum und mietet euch halt ein ÜBERPRO-server!


 

*lol*
über solche Aussagen kann ich nur lächeln.


----------

